# Gas Prices



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, are there any non-res. hunters not coming to ND due to the increase in high fuel costs? Just wondering how this will effect hunters that normally come out. This will be my 4th yr in ND and i'm not letting the prices push me away. Just need to save a little more grease$ :sniper:


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

Not stopping me either, our group may pack a little more creatively to drop a vehicle but I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully the ducks are so thick that scouting is easy....


----------



## hoots120 (Aug 18, 2005)

The gas prices will hurt this year but it will not stop my group from coming out this fall.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

get this, i had just bought a layout blind on ebay, and the shipping cost they had was $24, he went to UPS to ship it and because of the hurricane it jumped to $105. He's trying the post office next, but i dont think that will be much better. Thank god I wont need it till end of Oct.


----------



## dbraun911 (Feb 28, 2005)

this will be my forth year out.just talked to some of the group and they say it,s still ago.like was mentioned before just have to be a little selective on the driving around.still would be worth the price,would drive around wisconsin for a month to be able to hunt like in north dakota.see you all in october.
doug


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

NOT GOING TO STOP ME EITHER. GOOD THING THE LICENSES ARE A LITTLE CHEAPER! I JUST BOUGHT AN ENCLOSED TRAILER OUR GROUP WILL ONLY NEED ONE TRUCK.


----------



## The Warden (Jul 2, 2005)

Gas! Bah!...have you seen the price of heavy shot?


----------



## rollinriver (Feb 17, 2004)

That 3000 mile round trip drive is really gonna put a dent in the wallet now. Oh well, gotta do whatcha gotta do. Can't wait.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

still coming but means just less everything else. Less boozing in the bars less eating out and pulling my fishouse/trailer out to sleep in instead of a hotel.. (I will miss the shower after hunting) all to save money... Hate to hurt the small town economys but just can not make it work another way...


----------



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

My buddies and I are still comming out in Oct. and gas is going to kill us from PA. , but were hoping it will be as great as last year!!! CANT WAIT


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

OTDRSMN you think it's going to kill you. where coming from SC. I figure it's going to cost us about $700 just in gas. :******: We just hope by then the price come's down to $2.25 at least. I don't think we will ever see gas below $2:00 again.


----------



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

Hey Guru, Unfortunatly, I think the same , thats what i've been saying for a while, I dont think we will see the price below 2.00 again. :eyeroll: , whacha-gonna-do !!! Well, hope you have a safe trip, and hopefully the huntin will be so good we can forget about the gas for a little


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Maybe it won't affect the die hards and guys with deep pockets, but the average out of stater who likes to hunt N.D. it will hurt the most! I predict that there will be substantialy fewer out of staters in N.D. this year, unless gas comes down. Last year during the hunting season in N.D. it was $1.70 during most of the hunting season. Right now it's $3.30 in many places...practically double from last year. And, like many have said above me, even if they can afford to come, they will spend less at the cafe's, bars, motels, which of course will hurt the smaller communities and the economy. Bottom line, this will hurt us all!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Back to public transit for the ones who have access in the cities. I wish the city folks would use more public transits that would help all of us, the oil companies might not look at us as being so dependent that they can do what ever they choose. Way more people live in cities and towns and it really is up to them to set some standards here that are helpful to everybody. Public transit is usually partially funded by the government to keep prices down.

Of course I mean in everyday life not on vacations.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Trust me if we had more of it in minneapolis i would use it. Trains trains trains. Not more highways. But the government would seem to move on it. Then again we have huge amounts of oil of the coast of california and in alaska but we cant drill for it. We might actually kill a seal or two if we do and we cant to that so we all pay more.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a sister-in- law who has lived in **** Rapids, suburb of the Minneapolis, for 30 years and has used public transit since the beginning. It is there you just have to meet them at the stop.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

No doubt gas is high priced, But it didnt stop one fella. He came from Austria and stayed one night while hunting.Got his first and only goose. What a happy camper he was :beer:


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Gas is at my threshold of pain. If it goes up any more, I will have to stay in Colorado to do my waterfowl hunting. It's 1600 miles round trip from Colorado to where I hunt plus another 800 scouting mile when I'm there. At 21 MPG's it may not be in my budget to do it.

As a result the motel, restaurants, liquor & grocery stores, won't see the other other $650 bucks that I spent in ND last year either.

Gas is going to come down, it just may not be in time for my trip this year.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I shouldnt say this but its on the downfall right now (WHICH IS STILL NOT CHEAP). ITS BETTER THAN $3.00 a gallon. Now at 2.74


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

$2.74 is a deal it's still $2.99 down here.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Still $2.99 here in town. Right now i'd be happy with 2.15.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

2.89 where Im at in wi still got a long ways go


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Just talked to my buddy from my hometown in Cambridge MN. He said that gas was 2.59 there and it was 2.49 in a town just south of us. How about GF gets in some of that action


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I saw 2.74 this morning in GF....did something change since then???


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

As some mentioned they will be cutting back on the extras that help the local economy. Naturally it makes one wonder will it be a boost for "pay hunting" since some may decide to pay for a pre-scouted site rather than spend money driving around.? Or will just getting here tap out the dollars they used to hire an outfitter so now they will try it on their own? Will it cause even MORE pressure on areas because everybody will stay put when they find a spot? Should be interesting. Even as a local I will be changing my hunting habits. No more driving 180 miles round trip each day to the hunting spot. There will be more "camping" going on this year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dropped to $2.84 this morning.$2.79 for Ethanol at Cenex.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

1760 MILES FROM SAN DIEGO TO OAKES, I'LL BE THERE, BUT MIGHT HAVE TO BRING ANOTHER NR TO SHARE EXPENSES. I'LL HAVE LESS TO SPEND IN THE "ANGRY BEAVER" BUT JUST HAVE TO MAKE THE TRIP NO MATTER WHAT IT TAKES.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Going through my receipts and I am at about $800 for the early goose season between scouting and hunting and I have not found all my receipts yet. My guess is I am closer to 1,000.00 or more. Wish this hurricane would have hit 2 months ago. Anyway Midgrade was 2.77 here and regular 2.81. Maybe by the regular season things will be almost normal. I know my family and I are chewing each and every piece of early season goose meat sllllloooooowwwwwllllly as it is probably the most expensive meat I have ever eaten.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

$2.65 here in the NW suburbs of the Twin Cities.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> $2.65 here in the NW suburbs of the Twin Cities.


hey slayer how does the new cableas look? I heard that its kinda like and african safari inside from one of my buddies that worked on it.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I haven't gotten a good look at the inside yet. It looks pretty nice from the outside and I did get a quick glance of the inside through some doors that were open, and it also looked pretty nice. I believe it opens Mid-Oct?


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

YEP!!


----------



## The Warden (Jul 2, 2005)

How many decoys can you fit in a gas-electric hybrid?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

by the looks of the new socks every one is going to be buying hybrids. you could fit a bunch.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

2.59 g stop n go Fargo


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

$2.79 Towner Cenex today


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Today when I was paying for my gas the cashier said jeez you are still in high school and you spend that much money on gas a week where are you driving I just laughed :lol:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well with Hurricane Rita coming in looks like gas will be up again. Talked to a few people at the gas stations here in town and they said this weekend or next week that gas prices should be above $3/gallon. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

I heard about $4/gal, but i dont think it will hit that high, hope it comes down the end of Oct. that's when I am arriving.


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

$2.55 at most places in Willmar...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Going up to 2.75 in G.F. Fill up now for the weekend!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The media is saying this morning, that if the refining facilities get hit hard in the Houston/Galveston area, that $4.50 gas is a real possibility. Crud. Burl


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

:drunk:


----------

